
Founder ownership percentages of companies at IPO - smartyPS
Amazon: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;grph.com&#x2F;d&#x2F;md0PBLx1koe<p>Zoom: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;grph.com&#x2F;d&#x2F;mzo1W9QP4Mk<p>Uber: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;grph.com&#x2F;d&#x2F;bBDay4rPNM6<p>Facebook: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;grph.com&#x2F;d&#x2F;Oyn15971oXV
======
ninjoah
Would be interesting to see MacKenzie Bezos' listed here.

~~~
wholien
Her % would be the same as Jeff Bezos at pre-IPO

------
npc_george123
Dear smartyPS or jesserenton (both likely candidates of creator of grph.com) -
I do not trust the data. Please make the source more prominent in the UI.

~~~
jermaustin1
After a little digging, the company behind it (according to the privacy
statement) is Pandabin, Inc. [1], owned by Darian Shirazi [2], co-founder of
Radius Intelligence, Inc.[3]

1: [https://grph.com/corp/privacy](https://grph.com/corp/privacy)

2: [https://www.corporationwiki.com/p/33unjy/pandabin-
inc](https://www.corporationwiki.com/p/33unjy/pandabin-inc)

3: [https://radius.com/member/darian-
shirazi/](https://radius.com/member/darian-shirazi/)

